# UK Ancestry Visa, Stressing!



## buymeapony (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of completing my UK Ancestry and I've found myself stressing over the application. To give you a brief run down of my situation. My mother's father was born in the London, I have my grandfather's and my mother's birth certificates (no marriage certificates for either). 

I have $40,000 (~£21,500) in savings, specifically for this trip... I like to be prepared. 

I have worked in the same job for the federal government in Australia for the last 7 1/2 years and before that for the state government for 18 months. 

I'm stressing mainly because on a previous thread I read that ancestry visas get knocked back mostly due to "bad applications." In any case I have a few questions I hope can be answered.

1) What constitutes a bad application?

2) The question "What is the cost to you personally of your trip in GBP(£)?" Are they wanting to know what the cost of my plane ticket and shipping stuff? Or is this a question about how much the whole trip will be? Because if I'm going to be there for 5 years that's almost impossible to work out.

3) The question about the cost of accommodation, at this stage all I know is I will be staying with a friend until I find a flat (so free). I will be looking at living in Leeds, at this stage I have budgeted up to £500 pcm for a flat. Should I just put that?

I personally think I'm in a good position in regards to my application. I just don't want to stuff it up by putting in something stupid.

Please Help!


----------



## extricate (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been through the ancestry process myself from NZ.

1. I've heard of rejections due to silly errors like bank statements not being signed by a banker. And not just the first page, every single page. Spent over $100 making sure every single bank statement page from the last 12 months was individually signed by the banker. Could just be me being paranoid, maybe not.

I think you don't need to prove it anymore, but they used to want proof you are fluent in English (maybe this was Highly skilled migrant). If you got a letter from your university stating you completed a course there etc, it needs to explicitly have a line in there stating that the courses were conducted in english. In NZ the Unis have a checkbox for this line when you request the academic record from them.

Also heard about minimum funds: If for a single moment in time during your 12 months (or whatever it is now) if your funds drop below the minimum required, then it is a problem. I just put the minimum amount + some into a separate account and left it in there for a year and never withdrew from it. 

Not listing all the countries you visited, even if seemingly insignificant. 

2) This doesn't sound right. I'm guessing you are looking at the wrong form? A quick google search shows this is for a general visitors visa. What specifically is in the ancestry form? Also have you looked at the accompanying guidance PDF?

3) Again doesn't sound right, wrong form?

Before submitting the form, I also scanned every single page so had a reference for when it comes to renewing. Likewise good to scan all your birth certificates etc.

Also included a cover letter which was brief, but outlined all the evidence that was enclosed and what it was for e.g. 
12 x bank statements (120 pages) to support proof of income and proof of minimum funds
1 x letter from employer to support proof of income
1 x passport
etc...

This is more of a sanity check for yourself, and also shows them at a glance that you know what all the requirements are.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you are worrying about nothing. Most ancestry visa applications get approved, provided you qualify for it with supporting evidence (UK-born grandparent, with birth certificate and evidence of descent). 
You only need around £3,000 in funds. Just a latest bank statement showing it is fine.
You don't need a job offer, only that you are able and willing to work.
Read the guidance at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...rking/outside-pbs/uk-ancestry.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## buymeapony (Dec 28, 2013)

extricate said:


> I've been through the ancestry process myself from NZ.
> 
> 
> 2) This doesn't sound right. I'm guessing you are looking at the wrong form? A quick google search shows this is for a general visitors visa. What specifically is in the ancestry form? Also have you looked at the accompanying guidance PDF?
> ...


I'm completing the application online. They have just upgraded the site/application. So perhaps it's just an error presenting me with the wrong questions. In any case, I think I'll just put some notes in the additional information on the questions I'm not sure of.


----------



## buymeapony (Dec 28, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I think you are worrying about nothing. Most ancestry visa applications get approved, provided you qualify for it with supporting evidence (UK-born grandparent, with birth certificate and evidence of descent).
> You only need around £3,000 in funds. Just a latest bank statement showing it is fine.
> You don't need a job offer, only that you are able and willing to work.


Thanks Joppa, I agree I think I am worrying about nothing. The guidance notes are a great help, I'm not sure why they don't have them linked to the online application. Might submit some feedback so they could look at doing that.


----------



## canausuk (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I am applying without marriage certificates swell.... was yours approved?


----------



## buymeapony (Dec 28, 2013)

canausuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying without marriage certificates swell.... was yours approved?


I was approved. In fact I'm leaving for the UK tomorrow. It only took about a week for them to process it. In the end all I sent in was the birth certificates, a letter from my bank showing my balances, my resume, a confirmation email from a recruitment site and an email from my friend showing that I was staying with him. The biggest hold up was that they threw out my return envelope. But that was sorted out easily. As someone who works for the federal government in Australia I was impressed by how well it all went.


----------



## emmas351 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Ancestral Visa issues?*

Yay you got it Im wondering the same thing as you....What did you put for the cost to you personally for your trip question? and do you think i should include a creditcarrd as available funds to use in emergencies? I have 8000 NZD plus a 4000 creditcard limit??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't submit credit card details - it's a kind of loan to be repaid and not taken into account.
£3,000 to £5,000 is usually considered adequate, the higher sum with dependants.
For the cost question, just put the estimate of travel and relocation, plus estimated monthly expenditure (state it's monthly).


----------



## emmas351 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sheesh Its hard to estimate! Being a 5 year visa I'm not even sure how long ill be there eeek... This is stressful and that figure will come to heaps more than the monies I've got.. Since you seem knowledgable in the area... Are registrations with uk agencies enough evidence of intentions to work? I'm going to do slingers/signallers tic when I get there..aaannnnddd do you think I should include a police clearance they take ages to process so was thinking bout leaving that out... Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually the details of your qualifications, experience and current job are sufficient. 
No police clearance needed.
It's not a difficult application, provided you are the right age (17 or over), a Commonwealth citizen with UK-born grandparent, have enough funds to get you started (around £3,000 if you are single) and intention to work (current employment).


----------

